# old man feeling spry



## ascott (Sep 6, 2011)

Ok so this is old man Humphry....3 months after that crazy gigantanormous abscess was cleared....he use to be calm and compliant....use to be LOL 

So this use tothe be his fav spot to crawl INTO....now he has decided (after 20 minutes of neck and toe stretching) apparently it is the happening place to crawl onto.....he has plenty of shade spots at the time of day I busted him....if you notice he has a clear view because he never cared before what was going on on the other side of the fence....well I have now adjusted his allie up spot so it is no longer an option....so he now "appears" content again.....however, I think it is a front...LOL ..I will be watching his little butt....I am so happy though that he is feeling better .....


----------



## FranklinTturtle (Sep 7, 2011)

I am glad that Humpry feeling better. That was quite the obstacle. I bet he was proud!!!!


----------



## Torty Mom (Sep 7, 2011)

Awww, that was alot of hard work to get up there!!! Little stinker!!!


----------



## Jacqui (Sep 7, 2011)

He must be feeling better!


----------



## ascott (Sep 7, 2011)

Yup....I believe he had a look of accomplishment in his eye....I let him be enjoying his moment and the elevated view...until he decided to turn completely around and lifted his leg as though he was going to step off....then I flew like the queen of crazytown to catch him before he did a face plant....LOL


----------



## l0velesly (Sep 7, 2011)

I'm glad he's became more active!


----------



## Valerie B. (Sep 9, 2011)

glad to know my little tortoise isn't the only mountain climber in her species...


----------



## RV's mom (Sep 9, 2011)

another happy, healthier tort! thanks for the update, and the pic


----------

